# Rhode Island | Regulation of Uber, Lyft comes under debate



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.browndailyherald.com/2015/04/08/regulation-of-uber-lyft-comes-under-debate/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drives Debate on For-Hire Transportation in Rhode Island*

http://www.rimonthly.com/Rhode-Isla...e-on-For-Hire-Transportation-in-Rhode-Island/


----------

